# solids and green poop



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

DD has had a couple of green poops since starting solids. one had bits of identifiable sweet potato in it. i stopped offering sweet potato for the time being because that had me kind of concerned...

but she had some again today, after a little avocado yesterday. in general, she is stooling more frequently than when she was only drinking breastmilk. is that normal? is the green okay? i think it means something is bothering her stomach. she has only had little bits of food for about the past 2 weeks. the green just started a couple days ago with the sweet potato.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
DD has had a couple of green poops since starting solids. one had bits of identifiable sweet potato in it. i stopped offering sweet potato for the time being because that had me kind of concerned...

but she had some again today, after a little avocado yesterday. in general, she is stooling more frequently than when she was only drinking breastmilk. is that normal? is the green okay? i think it means something is bothering her stomach. she has only had little bits of food for about the past 2 weeks. the green just started a couple days ago with the sweet potato.

bump


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

I think little bits of food is normal, as long as it's not the whole meal. Grape skins, bean skins, etc are totally normal. The green- sometimes mine's would get that way when she'd nurse in shorter increments because of being distracted. I just would block feed her so she got the hind milk too.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
in general, she is stooling more frequently than when she was only drinking breastmilk. is that normal? is the green okay?

Green can be okay and following avocado I would say it is okay. Green food = green poop for sure. It is normal for her to have a bm more often after starting solids. I do agree that you should wait to do sweet potato again. Just keep taking it slow, introing easy foods, etc. As long as she is showing all the signs of readiness for solids and no allergic type reactions it is probably just her tummy adjusting.


----------



## emmalyne (Jun 29, 2007)

could it be iron in the solids? BM doesn't have much iron and I know when my baby needed formula his poop became dark green because of the iron in it and once a person I worked medically for took iron supplements and her poop turned green too.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

My 6mo old's son's poop turned green after peaches. I didn't do them again cause it freaked me out. Would you say that's normal too?


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
My 6mo old's son's poop turned green after peaches. I didn't do them again cause it freaked me out. Would you say that's normal too?

yeah, that's kinda how i felt about the sweet potato...seemed weird that an orange food would make her poop green!

the only foods that seem perfectly fine on her tummy so far are meats. she loves them and i notice nothing weird after she eats them. oh, and bananas seem fine, too.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
My 6mo old's son's poop turned green after peaches. I didn't do them again cause it freaked me out. Would you say that's normal too?

Although peach isn't citrus, I think it is stone fruit, I would say it was probably to acidic for a 6 month old and likely the cause of green poop. I would wait awhile to try that one again - maybe start with something more mild like white peaches?


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I see bits of food in DS's poop all of the time. I can tell exactly what he ate (Is there an ewwww smiley?).

He self feeds and meets all of the readiness signs. I hope it is normal to see little pieces of fruit and whatnot in baby poo.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It IS normal to see bits of food in baby poo. It's part of what makes self-feeding so wonderful- they eat what they enjoy eating, and they only digest what they need. What passes through undigested doesn't interfere with their appetites for breastmilk.


----------

